# Cylizine



## Snooky76 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi 

I am currently 9 weeks pregnant and suffering with terrible morning sickness.  Last night the dr put me on Cyclizine 50mg tablets 3 times a day.  My concern is i am also on asprin, clexane, dextramethasone and cyclogest and I am worried what all these drugs in this combination is doing to my baby.  The Drs just say its fine but I am concerned.  What do you think?

Thanks

Laura


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi laura,

There is no interaction with adding in the cyclizine to everything else so you can take it in combination with the other drugs. Cyclizine is also a commonly prescribed medicine for morning sickness (first line treatment in many treatment protocols) and not known to cause any increased harm to mother or baby. It is important to treat morning sickness if it is bad as the dehydration and loss of body salts can be detrimental to you both.

Hope this helps ease your concerns. Really hope the m/s will ease off for you too   
Love
Maz x


----------

